# D.G. Co. Qt



## deenodean (Nov 4, 2014)

This is a green color qt  embossed D.G. Co. made at the Diamond Glass Co. factory in Montreal between 1890 - 1902. It is RB11 # 776-1. The D is ribbed but not the G or Co. 1 embossed on the bottom. I don't see the green shade listed in the RB or my Canadian jar book. Unless someone see's it as AQUA I am seeing it as green. I'll let the panel decide. The seams are con-caved, the lip is ground. I am looking for a glass insert to fit it , it is about 3" 3/4 in diameter , the book says that an insert from the BEST jar will also fit. If anyone out there has one for sale PM me and lets make a deal. [attachment=IMG_0217.JPG] [attachment=IMG_0218.JPG] [attachment=IMG_0220.JPG]


----------



## deenodean (Nov 4, 2014)

[attachment=IMG_0219.JPG] [attachment=IMG_0221.JPG]


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes it does have in my opinion from the pic a light green color to it. I will P.M. you.


----------



## deenodean (Nov 4, 2014)

[attachment=IMG_3146.JPG]


----------



## botlguy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dan, my opinion has always been that because AQUA is a combination or Blue and Green it can lean towards either one. In other words, Blue Aqua or Green Aqua. In your case your jar, which is wonderfully attractive, appears to be Light Greenish Aqua. With Price Guides and such, aqua should suffice unless the color makes a substantial value difference.That's my opinion and worth what you paid for it.   []     Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 4, 2014)

That's a quart, I'd have thought pint at best.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 5, 2014)

I also missed the QUART in the title. My eyes tell me it cannot be. Please verify Dan.


----------



## MNJars (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it's a squatty quart.  Looks right to me since it's pretty wide.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 5, 2014)

Using pi for calculations and guessing the height to the shoulder I get about a US pint. My math is not as good as it used to be though.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 5, 2014)

The D G Co. jars only come in quart and half gallon, and that is definitely the quart.  I also agree that it may be on the greenish side of aqua, but not green enough to call it green, or affect pricing.  Here's a photo of my half gallon which I would also call greenish aqua.  By the way, I was glad you took the black outlining off, in my opinion it doesn't add anything to the appeal.  -Tammy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm still having a hard time picturing it. I just filled this Atlas to the top. It measures outside about 4" at base, 3" at top (not the actual opening) and 4 1/2 tall. One quart left about 9 1/2 ounces in my 1 quart filler. [attachment=DSCF2168.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 5, 2014)

Correction, all the way to the top is 18 oz., not 22.5. That leaves room for the airspace needed for canning.This time I used an actual measuring cup, not something I thought was a quart. No wonder my coffee comes out weak in the morning. []


----------



## deenodean (Nov 5, 2014)

Tom is right, this jar is a squatty quart. Tammy is correct also, they only came in half gallon or quart sizes. I will settle for the green aqua color. It is good to know that!! The black ink was on it when I won it at the auction. Marker ink is very difficult to remove, the best remover is the ink remover that comes with a printer ink refill kit. I am hoping that Bert can find the correct insert for it.Sorry Jim , I will have to stop abbreviating ...[]Eric, the pictures are size deceiving. [8|]thx for the comments.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 5, 2014)

Okay. yours is about 8" tall. I couldn't tell.https://www.google.com/se...e=UTF-8&gws_rd=ssl
https://www.google.com/se...e=UTF-8&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## jaroadshow (Nov 5, 2014)

Definitely aqua  jaroadshow


----------



## deenodean (Nov 6, 2014)

Next to a midget pint Mason's. I filled it up with water to the bottom thread line , it measured 30 ounces so a quart size it is.  [attachment=IMG_3158.JPG]


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 24, 2014)

Diamond Glass of Montreal produced glass in greenish aqua (tending towards green), bluish aqua (tending towards blue) and clear. I once dug up a mint clear lid and treasured it because the monogram is so artistically done, as are the monograms on the jars themselves. My hunch is that these jars were produced with the extra wide mouths to appeal to the home-canning market for large/whole fruit and vegetables. I also think that Diamond Flint Glass, who succeeded Diamond Glass, continued production of these jars. When Dominion Glass was organized and Diamond Glass was subsumed into Dominion, these wide-mouths seem to have been replaced by the "Best" line of wide-mouths in Dominion's four-part jar line to appeal to all public tastes in type of seal: Crowns (outside-seal lids), Gems (inside-seal lids), Perfect Seals (wire-bale lids) and Bests (extra wide-mouths).


----------



## deenodean (Dec 3, 2014)

Glen, great info!!  I am still in search of a greenish lid.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Dec 3, 2014)

They have to be out there!


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 5, 2014)

Interesting, though I have a few jars and lids, I never got into heavy collecting.  My best one is a quart New York jar embossed on an angular scroll lettered  "THE CLYDE"


----------

